
German Politicians Became Victims of Massive Cybersecurity Attack - amatas
https://amatas.com/news/view/german-politicians-became-victims-of-massive-cybersecurity-attack
======
marvel_boy
Who did it?

~~~
mtmail
From the article "a 20-year-old man living in Hesse"

